# Probleme mit Monitorkonfiguration



## headghot (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle mal wieder,
Ich habe Ubuntu 8.10 und ein Problem mit meinen Bildschirmen -.-

(Nvidia 8800GTS) & Compiz Fusion + Emerald

Als Hauptmonitor habe ich einen Syncmaster von Samsung (Digital) und einen Röhrenmonitor, wo aber keiner weiß wie der heißt xD Das Problem besteht darin, dass ich die alte Röhre nicht installiert bekomme. Den Beitrag zum TwinView im ubuntuwiki habe ich bereits gelesen jedoch kann ich die Config-datei irgendwie nicht speichern. Folgende Fehlermeldung tritt auf, wenn ich auf "Save to X Configurations" file klicke:

Failed to open existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!

Wenn ich auf ok drücke kann ich einen Speicherplatz aussuchen, was ich auch gemacht habe. Doch danach kommt:

Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiterhelfen. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Navy (18. Mai 2009)

Ich entnehme meiner Glaskugel, dass Du auch das Nvidia-Konfigurationsprogramm verwendest.
Alt+F2 -> gksu nvidia-settings

Wobei ab 8.10 die ~/.config/monitors.xml für die Auflösungen zuständig ist, ich weiß nicht, ob die xorg.conf noch ausgewertet wird.


----------



## headghot (18. Mai 2009)

So siehts aus der Herr xD
Das habe ich ja schon versucht zu konfigurieren  aber wenn ich auf apply klicke... naja 
sieh selbst


----------

